# [ACPI] cascata di errori!

## kattivo

Salve, 

Ho dei problemi su un portattile, Acer travelmate 8104...sull'acpi.

ho trovato un link: http://free32.free.fr/serendipity/index.php?/archives/7-Linux-on-an-Acer-Travelmate-8104WLMi-Part-I.html

Ho seguito le istruzioni di questo tipo, e non mi funziona...! mi da i seguenti errori:

```

search_node dfe0eac0 start_node dfe0eac0 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe0e9c0), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00G] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node dfe0eac0 start_node dfe0eac0 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe0e9c0), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00G] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node dfe0eac0 start_node dfe0eac0 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe0e9c0), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00G] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node dfe0eac0 start_node dfe0eac0 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe0e9c0), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00G] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node dfe0eac0 start_node dfe0eac0 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe0e9c0), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00G] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node dfe0eac0 start_node dfe0eac0 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe0e9c0), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00G] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node dfe0eac0 start_node dfe0eac0 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe0e9c0), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00G] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node dfe0eac0 start_node dfe0eac0 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node dfe0e9c0), AE_NOT_FOUND

```

sono talemente tanti che mi stanno riempiendo il disco, a forza di log....!!!!

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Salve, 
> 
> sono talemente tanti che mi stanno riempiendo il disco, a forza di log....!!!!

 

La soluzione è semplice, usa logrotate così non ti riempiono il disco   :Laughing: 

----------

## kattivo

sai non è che voglio girare il problema...voglio risolverlo!!!!

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> sai non è che voglio girare il problema...voglio risolverlo!!!!

 

Infatti ... pensavo che il tuo problema fosse che i log rischiavano di riempirti l'hd (anche se il titolo è un po' fuorviante)   :Laughing: 

Scusa, è più forte di me  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kattivo

Bhe ovviamente....voglio risolvere il problema che mi da il log....non voglio di sicuro fare in modo che i log scompaiano...che senso ha...........  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Bhe ovviamente....voglio risolvere il problema che mi da il log....non voglio di sicuro fare in modo che i log scompaiano...che senso ha...........       

 

Ti spiego un attimo e poi la pianto...

nel tuo primo messaggio tu avevi detto  *Quote:*   

> sono talemente tanti che mi stanno riempiendo il disco, a forza di log....!!!!

  e io per scherzare ho iniziato a suggerire logrotate.

Sono conscio anche io che non è minimamente la soluzione al tuo problema etc etc etc, i miei erano interventi scherzosi e speravo che la faccia che ride facesse capire il tono dei miei messaggi.

----------

## kattivo

si ho capito sai...

pero' non hai capito...che mi piacerebbe anche avere un aiuto  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

Hai fixato la DSTD come suggerito dal tizio?

----------

## kattivo

Sto usando quello che lascia lui..visto che il portattile è uguale al mio!

----------

## gutter

Hai usato il .config del tizio dell'articolo, dal momento che come lui stesso dice non è completo, avendo preferito tagliarlo per questioni di leggibilità.

----------

## kattivo

Infatti nn ho seguito il suo .config....me ne sono fatto uno io...! so leggere..!

----------

## gutter

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Infatti nn ho seguito il suo .config....me ne sono fatto uno io

 

Che ne dici di postare la sezione relativa ad ACPI   :Razz: 

----------

## !equilibrium

Fixa il DSDT come spiegato nella guida e il tuo problema sparirÃ , qui trovi un wiki sulle operazioni da fare: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems

che Ã¨ molto + aggiornato del thread del forum di gentoo.

----------

## kattivo

Ragazzi..non ho capito una cosa....mi dice di non mettere il supporto ACPI nel kernel....ma se non lo metto non posso neanche attivare l'opzione per  DSDT...

io ho scaricato il DSDT del tipo...l'ho messo in  /boot...l'ho aggiunto al grub.conf...ora sto facendo un po di confusione su cosa bisogna fare nel kernel..

potete spiegarmi meglio?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ragazzi..non ho capito una cosa....mi dice di non mettere il supporto ACPI nel kernel....ma se non lo metto non posso neanche attivare l'opzione per  DSDT...?

 

non ne sono sicuro, ma credo che consigliasse di disabilitare l'ACPI nel kernel solo per coloro che non hanno nessun intenzione di usare l'ACPI ed avere un sistema funzionante, nel tuo caso, devi fixare DSDT come hai fatto e ovviamente abilitare il supporto ACPI nel kernel

----------

## kattivo

Ok....facendo cosi pero' non mi funziona....cioè o gli stessi errori.....diciamo che ora che ho il kernel senza supporto ACPI, quando stakko l'alimentazione, il monitor non diminuisce di contrasto...se attivo il supporto si scurisce....quindi penso che qlk funzioni...

pero' mi fa sempre quegl'errori!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ok....facendo cosi pero' non mi funziona....cioè o gli stessi errori.....diciamo che ora che ho il kernel senza supporto ACPI, quando stakko l'alimentazione, il monitor non diminuisce di contrasto...se attivo il supporto si scurisce....quindi penso che qlk funzioni...
> 
> pero' mi fa sempre quegl'errori!

 

sinceramente non ho controllato cosa quel tizio abbia corretto nel DSDT dell'ACPI, probabile che lui abbia sistemato altre cose e non in relazione al tuo problema. è da verificare, e in caso integrare il DSDT (ma dovrei avere il notebook sotto mano per fixare i problemi, alla cieca è dura)

----------

## kattivo

Oh ...niete raga...non so proprio come risolvere...!

----------

## federico

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> Fixa il DSDT come spiegato nella guida e il tuo problema sparirÃ , qui trovi un wiki sulle operazioni da fare: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems
> 
> che Ã¨ molto + aggiornato del thread del forum di gentoo.

 

Si devi seguire questo, non e' proprio facile come dirsi, io a sistemare il mio ci misi un po'...

In alternativa, scrivi al tizio che ha pubblicato il dsdt e chiedigli conferme sulla bonta' del suo fix

----------

